# At Home Pictures of My New Silver Buckskin Mare



## Jill (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, Everyone --

This morning, I got some pictures of one of my new mares, Maddie






I just love this girl! So sweet and so beautiful





She's settling in very well and is already bred to DunIT (Erica's Gone and DunIT) for a 2009 foal





Maddie comes to me from Jen at Victory Pass Stable, and in exchange for Maddie, one of our fillies went to live with Jen. It's made me feel so good reading how well that lady bug is working out for Jen and seeing the beautiful pictures she's taken of her at her plce





Thanks for looking at this new girly girl. I will share pictures of Double, Sweetie and Cover Girl soon, but I have to say -- they do not pose nearly as cooperatively as Ms. Maddie





Jill

[SIZE=12pt]*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet, a/k/a “Maddie”*[/SIZE]2003 33.5" AMHA / AMHR Silver Buckskin Mare w/ Dun Factor

Bred to DunIT (National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll) for a 2009 Foal
























(you can see her dapples in the one above)


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 26, 2008)

i love her color.

very pretty mare Jill,

She is precious.

love to see her foal in 2009


----------



## jrae (Jun 26, 2008)

Very pretty girl Jill!


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 26, 2008)

Beautiful Jill!



You must be on Cloud 9 with all your wonderful new additions!


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 26, 2008)

I love her color Jill! Congrats


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice mare Jill! She can come live here any day.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 26, 2008)

Awwww she has the most trusting eyes.... And tiny little muzzle. What a pretty Mama mare. Congrats Jill!


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, Ladies!!! H and I are loving having Little Ms. Maddie home!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 26, 2008)

I love love love her Jill! Love her head. You and I seem to have similar taste in horses


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 26, 2008)

What a sweet face! I love her tippy ears too.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 26, 2008)

Jill , i just love your herd



:wub


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Matt, Tiffany and Leeana









You each have horses I admire as well



:wub


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 26, 2008)

She is a looker, nice addition to the herd!!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 26, 2008)

I like her too, and my favorite part is her ears!! I always check out ears and eyes for some reason. Nice mare for sure. color doesnt hurt either


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 26, 2008)

Very Nice Jill

I love her Frosted Mane


----------



## minih (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice looking mare Jill, I look forward to seeing her foal next year!


----------



## twister (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations Jill, she looks lovely and I love her colour





Yvonne


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jun 26, 2008)

MADDIE






She looks awesome Jill! I can tell she's happy and content and exactly where she needs to be. I miss her dearly up here, but she looks really happy



So glad she's working out so well for you. I bought Treasure a Jolly Ball to play with this afternoon and she was out there keeping herself entertained when I just went and put her to bed



I've never had a mare/filly like to play so much. Usually it's the boys who like to play. So glad Maddie is fitting in so well for you





Jen


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 26, 2008)

congratulations on a a beautiful new mare


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 26, 2008)

She's very pretty, Jill. She has a vey sweet and friendly face.



Looking forward to seeing her foals


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 27, 2008)

VERY pretty Jill!



I have a feeling you are gonna LOVE that baby.


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 27, 2008)

Jill, I love your new mare! She's very pretty and should work well for your breeding program


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!!!

It's just worked out soooo perfect



I love Maddie and Jen loves Treasure





Jen, Treasure is the most playful "girl horse" I've ever met. Like you say, it's usually the boys that play a lot but she could give any colt a run for his money!!!

Maddie's doing so well and the pictures really don't even capture how nice she is. I'm so happy to have her and adore her


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2008)

Just wanted to add this little picture of our happy couple


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm probably going to drive people crazy





When H and I were feeding early this morning (not light yet / no camera with me), Maddie and DunIT were laying down together in the same stall



They've got two small paddocks opened together with two stalls, so they chose to spend the night together





I had handbred Maddie to him last Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday and then after Monday morning, turned her out with him in his paddock to see if they'd get along. DunIT has been alone since last fall when he was getting way too rough with the geldings her grew up with. So, since that time, he's only had through the fence companionship and I've felt sorry for him.

Now, he's got Maddie and they get along so well, and like in many families, the woman is the real "boss" in the relationship



But they groom each other so much and it makes me feel so happy that DunIT now isn't lonesome all the time


----------



## llamalfreak (Jun 28, 2008)

she is such a cutey!!!!


----------



## nootka (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats on getting her home and thank you for taking the time to share pics with us. Great color!!!

L.


----------



## Gena (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't think a mares face could look any sweeter Jill, she is sooo pretty!! Congratulations!!





Glad Treasure has a good home too, I love the new picture she took of her!





I can see Hot Shot in her, I always loved the look of his offspring we were blessed with!


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks, ladies





I'm so happy to have Maddie here and I love her even more than I thought I would





Gena, it makes me so happy seeing the pics of Treasure up and Jen's and hearing how well she's doing and how much she's learning


----------



## hairicane (Jun 29, 2008)

Another lovely mare u have!



Yep u are getting quite the fancy group of horses, Congrats!!


----------



## maplegum (Jun 29, 2008)

Ohhh, she's a doll Jill.





Sounds like a match made in heaven...

You know what I love most about her? Her pretty face..... in some manner, she reminds me of Bailey!



And those gorgeous tippy ears.

You have a great taste in horses.





Congratulations!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 29, 2008)

She is just beautiful.


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks, Jen, Leonie and Staci


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2008)

Just an update... H saw Maddie kick DunIT in the face yesterday evening. DunIT is fine and I know he wasn't kicked for no good reason, however, Maddie and DunIT are now in a trial separation LOL. She's back in with the girls and DunIT's got two stalls and two paddocks all to his lonesome


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 2, 2008)

Ooooohhhh Maddie is just Beautiful. Just love her big soft Bambi eyes. I think she is the prettiest silver buckskin I've seen. So Lovely.


----------

